# NIM Programmiersprache

## YPenguin

QT-Creator hat neuerdings eine Unterstützung für die neue Programmiersprache NIM. Offenbar gehen die Qt-Macher davon aus, dass diese interessant ist.

Vielleicht könnte man sie in Gentoo aufnehmen?

----------

## mv

dev-lang/nim gibt seit (mindestens) 28. Juli im gentoo repository

----------

## YPenguin

Danke. Hatte ich irgendwie übersehen.

----------

